# A&S 15-2



## Stanimal (Feb 23, 2015)

I'd like to open a new thread for candidates slated to attend 15-2 in April.  Let's not reinvent the wheel here by asking the same tired questions over and over.  I encourage you to read the other similar threads first (see: A&S 1-15) to see if your question has already been asked and answered previously.  There is a wealth of knowledge on swimming, rucking, running and general exercise that has already been discussed at length.  This thread should be used as a place to post times/scores and training programs for advice and constructive criticism.  Key word: _constructive.  _Of course, if you find your question has never been broached, then ask away.  To potential posters who have already been through the program, remember your non-disclosure agreement.


----------



## Matt1017 (Feb 24, 2015)

I had a seat for April but it is now changed to August due to injuries I sustained.  I still have a TON of work to do to improve all my times.  Below are my times as of now;

*20 pullups, 100 crunches, 22:31 3 mile
*2hrs 56min for 12 mile hike (which im a bit proud of since I havent done any hikes since MCT in 2009 and didnt think I would even make the target time but definitely need improvement)
*9:26 300m swim using only the side stroke (im horrible at breast)

Obviously I need to improve a ton before August.  I wish everyone thats going in April luck!


----------



## Stanimal (Feb 24, 2015)

Those times aren't too bad.  You've got some work to do, but you've got a little more time than the guys slated for the April class.  You'll be facing two big challenges at the August class.  The first is the sheer heat and humidity.  It will be difficult, and potentially dangerous, to push yourself to the limit.  The second will be overtraining and fatigue.  Most guys can go out and train their bodies every other day or every few days, and get faster and stronger.  When you are forced to train day in and day out without adequate recovery time, it's quite a different story.  If we went out today and rucked 10 miles together, we'd probably take tomorrow off.  That's not an option at A&S.  You'll wake up early each morning, tired and sore, and do it all over again.  Not trying to dissuade you, just saying prepare accordingly.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 25, 2015)

Stanimal said:


> Those times aren't too bad.  You've got some work to do, but you've got a little more time than the guys slated for the April class.  You'll be facing two big challenges at the August class.  The first is the sheer heat and humidity.  It will be difficult, and potentially dangerous, to push yourself to the limit.  The second will be overtraining and fatigue.  Most guys can go out and train their bodies every other day or every few days, and get faster and stronger.  When you are forced to train day in and day out without adequate recovery time, it's quite a different story.  If we went out today and rucked 10 miles together, we'd probably take tomorrow off.  That's not an option at A&S.  You'll wake up early each morning, tired and sore, and do it all over again.  Not trying to dissuade you, just saying prepare accordingly.



I believe the distillation of this is .... "Mind over matter.  The events don't mind, and you don't matter."  Focus 3 feet in front of you, and claim each small victory until the war is won.


----------



## Matt1017 (Feb 25, 2015)

Thank you both very much for your words of advice!


----------



## nateadkins11 (Feb 25, 2015)

Thank you Stanimal for starting this thread. I have read countless post from you while lurking in the shadows of this forum. I am slated for the 15-2 class. I have been doing a combination of Military Athlete's MARSOC A&S prep guide as well as MARSOC 10 week prep guide. Here are some of my times from the last month or two. 

6 mile Ruck-50# Ruck, 12# sledge- 1:13
9 mile ruck-50# Ruck, 12# sledge- 1:58
300m swim- 8:07 (25m pool) w/ goggles/full cammies
PFT-20 pull-up-100 crunches- 21:32 3 mile
750 step ups-50# Ruck, 12# sledge- 58 min

Most of these times are from when I was relatively fresh and in fair conditions (weather, elevation, etc).

The biggest issue I currently have concerning PT is lowering my PFT run time and keeping my feet feeling injury free. My run time has gotten worse since last season by almost 2 min, which has me worried entering A&S soon. Coming down to the last few weeks of heavy training, any feedback and/or recommendations are much appreciated! Thank you! Also a shout-out to all the Selects from 15-1... Congratulations!


----------



## Matt1017 (Feb 25, 2015)

Damn nice times nateadkins11!  Making me look really bad lol!  That just motivates me to get better though.  Good luck at A&S!


----------



## nateadkins11 (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks Matt1017! I came off an injury last year as well so staying healthy has been priority ONE for me since.


----------



## Matt1017 (Feb 25, 2015)

Most definitely!   I had to get my spot for April changed to August bc of injuries   let me know how it is lol!


----------



## SJJ160 (Feb 28, 2015)

Stanimal thanking you for starting this thread and thank you for all the knowledge you have put posted these past couple months. I have been following the 10 week prep guide and supplementing with what I call the Patrick Bateman/Herschel Walker workout (1,000 reps of a combination of body weight exercises). I just finished up week 6 of the prep guide and here are my numbers.

Friday
- 20 pull ups, 100 crunches, 22:46 3 mile*
- 300 meter swim – 8:35
- 15 minute tread water (at the pool I go to they won’t let me do any of the flotation techniques)

Saturday
- 7 mile ruck – 75 minutes, 10:48 pace

*I took it easy on the run because it was getting dark and the route I had chosen was still snowy/icy.


----------



## Sandman3 (Mar 6, 2015)

I know I've posted it in past threads but remember for swimming you can be sure to add anywhere from 1 minute and up onto your current swim times.  It's not the nice calm pool with a few guys around that you're currently training in.  There will be about 20 or so dudes fighting for position in a much smaller pool.  It will replicate a sub-surface mosh pit.  Swim hard, swim a lot, and swim some more.  Tread for 30+ minutes, but build yourself up of course.  Work on your water confidence such as bobbing, underwater crossovers, underwater knot tying, or whatever creative tricks you can task yourself with.  It will pay the bills when the time comes.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 7, 2015)

joe24 said:


> I know I've posted it in past threads but remember for swimming you can be sure to add anywhere from 1 minute and up onto your current swim times.  It's not the nice calm pool with a few guys around that you're currently training in.  There will be about 20 or so dudes fighting for position in a much smaller pool.  It will replicate a sub-surface mosh pit.  Swim hard, swim a lot, and swim some more.  Tread for 30+ minutes, but build yourself up of course.  Work on your water confidence such as bobbing, underwater crossovers, underwater knot tying, or whatever creative tricks you can task yourself with.  It will pay the bills when the time comes.




Sounds like joining a Water Polo Team would be a stellar way to practice then, I played in HS and College as well as being a competitive swimmer/Lifeguard, on an orienteering team, backpacker, sailor, and the normal semi formal football/baseball player, but also played soccer and lacrosse, and a little competitive small bore shooting/hunting...  all of the skills learned in those sports came in handy in the SOF/SF world.  But, Water Polo was the one that helped the most in Maritime Operations/river crossings/Riverine Ops/ Finning/CWS, and it is one hell of a workout.


----------



## 8654Maine (Mar 7, 2015)

Water polo is a great way to learn "water comfort".

Many folks think that freestyle swimming in an open lane in a calm pool is prepping.

That is only the beginning.

Without giving too much away, add lots of waves, inhaling water, coughing without panicking underwater, press of bodies, darkness, water in masks, problems of buoyancy, losing shit in fathoms of dark water, fauna.

Then realize that that's only the insertion part.

Get comfortable.  That is the key.

Water polo is great.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 8, 2015)

Ocean swimming, especially rough open water infil swimming is an art.  Just getting in the water without getting injured can be 'interesting' especially off the port stern of a moving vessel of a size to be determined by assets available and distance from shore. (Yes, Army SF, does maritime and riverine ops). 

Train cold, train hot, train in dry suits, wet suits and field uniforms.  Drag a floated ruck while swimming in rough water.  Fin, fin some more, and then keep finning.  Just float in rough water waiting for the all clear from your initial infil recon team...  holding position against a shore you can barely see.  Navigate, knowing currents, tides and wind effects, hit the piece of ground you're supposed to be hitting.

It's not just swimming in a pool.   Now do all of the above holding to a timeline, in the dark, knowing the bad guys are close, and do it as part of a team... pure art, lots of practice is needed, and you have to trust those with you more than you do on land.

Take your swimming seriously.   Always swim with a buddy.  Always know exactly where your buddy is.  Swim until you are exhausted and then keep going.  Get out of the water, and ruck while you are still wet and cold and tired...


----------



## Teufel (Mar 8, 2015)

This is a really great thing you are doing here Stanimal.  I wish the best for all you guys.  We had a kid at 1st Force come back from dive school with a story and not a bubble.  I dropped him from the company.  I'll tell you guys the same thing I told him.  Failure is not an option, we have standards here.  Go until you break or hit the finish line.  This is an easy job to get.  All it takes is 2 Balls, 1 Heart and 1/2 a brain.  Live a selfless life and serve a cause greater than yourself.


----------



## MSxRIv (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey gents, just dropping my two cents:

1) Take the time to review your admin/medical files! I attended in August last year and saw a few Devil Dogs get dropped during the check-in process due to expired/incorrect paperwork! This was prevalent amongst Marines who had previously attended A&S and used their previous NSW from the last time they were there. Some parts of these exams expire sooner than others!
So verify your orders, DTS/GCC, NSW physical, med/dental records, waivers, chits, etc. REVIEW AND VERIFY ALL INFORMATION AND DATES PRIOR TO DEPARTING FOR A&S!! You've invested all this time and effort into preparing yourself for A&S! Don't let a piece of paper, or lack therefore of, prohibit you from accomplishing your goal! It is ultimately your responsibility anyways, so don't just assume your packages will be good. ENSURE it.

2) Don't quit.



Semper Fi,
-Riv


----------



## Matt1017 (Mar 30, 2015)

15-2 is coming up very shortly.  Wanted to wish everyone who will be attending A&S the best of luck!!!


----------



## is friday (Mar 31, 2015)

Best of luck to the candidates. Here at the pool we've got quite a few studs coming in 4 days a week to swim, so don't neglect that part of your routine. Guys are sub 8 mins on the 300m, which will translate to 9 or less at A&S accounting for a crowded pool.


----------



## Stanimal (Mar 31, 2015)

Just caught up with a few of the cadre instructors for 15-2.  They're busy gearing up and getting ready for candidates to arrive.  Better bring your "A" game gents.


----------



## 06stayfrosty (May 29, 2015)

Matt1017 said:


> I had a seat for April but it is now changed to August due to injuries I sustained.  I still have a TON of work to do to improve all my times.  Below are my times as of now;
> 
> *20 pullups, 100 crunches, 22:31 3 mile
> *2hrs 56min for 12 mile hike (which im a bit proud of since I havent done any hikes since MCT in 2009 and didnt think I would even make the target time but definitely need improvement)
> ...


You're definitely close man. Honestly i'm right around where you are right now as far as physical fitness goes. I'm actually going to the August A&S as well. We should talk and compare notes


----------



## Knox16 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hey guys I know this thread is old just wanted to post my times and hopefully compare with other Marines attending the January 2016 A&S. 
17:30 3 mile, 20 pull ups, 100 crunches
6 mile ruck 1:01
300m swim in Cammies 9:13
500m slick 12:40
 (need to improve my swimming!)


----------



## Knox16 (Aug 29, 2015)

Knox16 said:


> Hey guys I know this thread is old just wanted to post my times and hopefully compare with other Marines attending the January 2016 A&S.
> 17:30 3 mile, 20 pull ups, 100 crunches
> 6 mile ruck 1:01( 55lb ruck, 8lb pvc pipe filled with sand
> 300m swim in Cammies 9:13
> ...


----------



## Knox16 (Aug 29, 2015)

06stayfrosty said:


> You're definitely close man. Honestly i'm right around where you are right now as far as physical fitness goes. I'm actually going to the August A&S as well. We should talk and compare notes


Yeah dude, for sure. Where are you stationed?


----------



## Matt1017 (Aug 29, 2015)

Knox16 said:


> Hey guys I know this thread is old just wanted to post my times and hopefully compare with other Marines attending the January 2016 A&S.
> 17:30 3 mile, 20 pull ups, 100 crunches
> 6 mile ruck 1:01
> 300m swim in Cammies 9:13
> ...



I dont think anyone going to 16-1 is really going to be looking at a 15-2 thread to compare times.  There is a 16-1 thread thats in the selection section.


----------



## Knox16 (Aug 29, 2015)

Matt1017 said:


> I dont think anyone going to 16-1 is really going to be looking at a 15-2 thread to compare times.  There is a 16-1 thread thats in the selection section.


Shit. Thanks dude


----------

